# Any idea what they'd be worth?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have twin bucklings we want to sell, probably taking them to the stockyard next week.
They are early Oct boys. We kept them around this long as we're actually considering using one for meat. They are really nice boys, friendly, and healthy.
BUT, they have lost weight since we stopped graining them a couple of weeks ago. We feed a medicated grain, and have heard it's better to stop the medicated grain so it gets out of a meat animals system. They get turned out for half a day to graze with the girls, and don't really bother the girls, mostly just them thinking they are macho and the girls putting them in their place :laugh:

What kind of price do you think they'd possibly be worth? They are very hairy right now. If we don't take them Tues, then we'll see about getting them some horse grain to get more weight on them before butchering.
I hate to butcher these guys though, I know it'll tug at my heartstrings so I'd make a point of not being here when it's done...
But unless they sell or are sold as bucks, then that is going to be their destination


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

What are the prices at the stockyard? I think it might be the better idea to sell them, recoup some money. But depending on what bucks, especially nice bucks, like yours  , are going for, it may be better to just keep one to butcher and sell the other. Which one, I don't know. You might get a better price for the red one, depending how he compares to the traditional.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want unregistered prices.... I'd ask between $150 to $250 depending on the teat/scrotum structures ect.

They look to me... to be decent bucks. Just because they may of lost some body mass ....because you didn't continue to feed them the grain... doesn't mean ...they won't be much...... if someone else feeds the grain....they may turn out good..... they are youngsters and are growing...so... they should be fed well ....to achieve the maximum growth.... :wink: 

If you are selling them registered..I'd at minimum would ask $300 and up...again... I do not know the teat/scrotum ect features on them....to be able to give you more accurate price..... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  They aren't registered, their sire is but dam is not. We stopped the grain when grass and browse came up well, I admit they do get a little, but since we were thinking of using them for meat, we wanted to get the medicated grain out of their system.

The local stockyard I don't think the prices are 'great' I know the grade sales are really good, but those sales are just too far away. 
I may try listing them on craigslist one more time with pictures and see if anyone would like to buy them for $150 each? 
With the grade sale's being nearly $3.00lb. there are a LOT of people trying to buy up cheap goats to take to those sales, and I don't want to go through the route of someone trying to talk me down so they can make $$ off of them. 

It's hard enough considering them for meat. They really are sweet boys, friendly/easy going and healthy. We're not 'attached' to them, but we do care about them a lot.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Check Richmonds prices and sell them by weight,they had some good sales there.

Here is a recent report

SV_LS554
Louisville, KY Mon Mar 12, 2012 USDA-KY Dept of Ag Market News

Bluegrass Stockyards of Richmond, Richmond, KY
Graded Goat and Sheep Sale

Receipts: 248

Slaughter Classes: sold per hundred weight (cwt)
Kids: Selection 1 50-60 lbs 254.00. Selection 2 25-40 lbs 175.00-180.00; 
45-60 lbs 247.50; 60-80 lbs 222.50. Selection 3 45-60 lbs 222.50;
60-80 lbs 177.50.

Does/Nannies: 60-80 lbs 132.50; 80-125 lbs 126.00; 130-160 lbs 120.00; 
thin 80-120 lbs 94.00.

Replacement Goats: sold by the head

Not reported

Source: Tess Caudill
Kentucky Dept of Ag-USDA Market News, Louisville, KY
[email protected] Phone 502-582-5287
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/sv_ls554.txt

12:19e kdb


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Steve I may do that! 
I looked at my calendar it says the next sale is April 9th on a Monday, so that should be doable - just hope the SUV is fixed! Has a sensor that needs replaced, so hopefully that will be taken care of Wed <fingers crossed>. I am guessing they are 60+ but haven't weight them, might see if my son can hold them on a scale..LOL


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

If you are going to take them to the sale, I would start them back on grain, no reason to have them loose weight, that is just money out of your pocket....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :wink: 

Have you tried craigslist to sell them as bucks?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well... I am taking the boys to the auction this morning. I missed the one in Richmond <my SUV was in the shop>, but I just can't keep them around for the next one. Yet I feel sooo guilty too, this is one reason I told my husband we didn't need to keep them around so long. They are such good boys, and they really have grown on us, even though I've tried to avoid them, how can you really avoid them lol

Hopefully they sell well, and sure would be great if someone wanted them for more than meat.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

As nice looking as they are, someone might buy them for their commercial herdsires


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maggie said:


> As nice looking as they are, someone might buy them for their commercial herdsires


Fingers crossed! I felt so bad for them, poor babies were soooo scared! The man said they've been selling really well, and that people have been hunting for breeding stock - even before I told him I hoped they'd go for more than just meat. I told him they are really tame, great around kids, etc. I wasn't planning to be there when they sell, but I might go, we'll see. I am sooo exhausted, haha...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well they sold, we got $152.50 for each of them. I'm not complaining


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

That's great! Glad it worked out!  :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well thats good I am glad you got a decent price for them. I thought they were nice commercial bucks and I would have been happy with 1 if you were closer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Well thats good I am glad you got a decent price for them. I thought they were nice commercial bucks and I would have been happy with 1 if you were closer.


Thanks Roger! They were okay, not as wide as I'd have liked. Max would have been perfect, OMG he was a nice buckling! Best one we've had so far IMO.


----------

